# interview for a masters next week.. share your experiences



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

The secretary rang me to invite me for an interview. She said it would be a 30 min informal chat with the head of department. I will also have the chance to ask questions.

On google I found that they might ask
- why I chose this course/ University
- my career aims/ ambition
- what my proposed research project is

What was your interview like? What did they ask you? And what are good questions to ask them?
Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

No-one?


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I will be visiting some graduate schools this summer and I am hoping to avoid interviews, lol. I would rather address those questions in a personal statement. 

If there is a specific reason as to why you really would like to attend this particular graduate school, let them know. Look up information about their program and explain why you would fit in, etc. If you have done undergrad research, bring that up, especially if you want to continue researching that topic in grad school.

That's all that I can think of because I have not visited any grad schools yet :stu

What type of grad program is it?


----------



## rudybug (Apr 30, 2007)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

I would just make sure you seem dedicated to the particular program. I know grad schools don't want anyone who is not 100% sure about what they want to do. It will probably be easier than you think. Good luck!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Well....is there another school with the same grad program in your area that you can look into? Normally when someone is visiting a school and considering a program, they are not treated that way. However, I know that the head of my major at my school was not all that nice to me when I first came here, and also told someone else that she would not fit in because of her age. She was very intimidating at first, but then changed as she got to know us. But it sounds like this guy acts like that on a regular basis. 
I would say meet with the other professors and see what they are like before you decide. Also talk to some students if you can.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

...


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

GraceLikeRain,

what did you mean about this woman thinking that you wouldn't fit in because of your age? Are you younger or older than other students? I am 32 so I haven't exactly had the average course of career myself.

As to what this degree is in... I am a little worried about giving so much info away so very publicly. Maybe you want to pm?

... would also like to hear about what you do.

Lisa


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

congratulations.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

*re: interview for a masters next week.. share your experienc*

 thanks


----------



## onlylordknows (Apr 27, 2004)

just out of curiousity, which university is this? and what program did you get accepted to?


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

I had something similar, chatted for about 15-20 minutes. It was relatively easy, I made it easy for myself by asking most of the questions about the graduate program. I think it was done more for my sake than my graduate advisor.


----------

